# My graphic art and design portfolio 2012



## Freelancer (Mar 10, 2012)

Many of you know that I'm an author, but few knows that I'm also a graphic artist... or something like that. Now, I've created an updated graphic art and design portfolio about the arts what I created for three of my worlds, Crystal Shade, 7 Post Meridiem and Nightfall. Of course these are not all my arts, but I like these ones the most. Check them out. I hope you're going to like some of them. Just scroll down.


----------



## csk2summitt (Mar 26, 2012)

Very nice and beautiful art and designs by you. Its brilliant. I like your work very much.


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 27, 2012)

I highly agree with Csk2summitt, your art is magnificant.

Well done Freelancer! I especially like your work in blue.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Mar 31, 2012)

Very nice, Freelancer. I only wish I could do that sort of thing.


----------



## Rodders (Apr 2, 2012)

Very nice work.


----------



## spiderman98396 (Apr 5, 2012)

really nice work....


----------

